# Political opinions and ideologies



## FLYBOYJ (May 17, 2021)

*Folks - In the "Basic Section" of this site we have a "few ground rules for the new folks" thread that basically provides forum rules about postings and discussions. One of the things mentioned is we do not accept political discussions. Along with that, we do not accept "extremism," those who hold a sympathetic view to the far Right *_*and*_* Left. We have, over the years come across a few people who posted holocaust denial, pro-Nazi and Nazi apologia posts on this forum and it was quickly dealt with. If you find yourself with far left or right political views, this forum is not the place for this and the Admin team suggests you take your views elsewhere.*

*If you're stating a fact about an event, you better make crystal clear you're not supportive of the horrific acts committed by those of extreme political views.*

*This is not up for discussion. There will be no warning, an immediate ban from this forum will happen if we find any posts that violates this policy *

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
8 | Winner Winner:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2021)

And so it is clear, this is an official stance, and backed by the entire team. Basically, it is not up for discussion.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------

